# New Hedgie- Not Eating or drinking- HELP



## klb12996 (Jul 27, 2014)

I just got my new baby yesterday. It was a 2 hour drive to get her. If she ate or drank it wasn't much at all. I'm very worried. She's very active and friendly. She doesn't seem bothered that she's in a new environment, she's been exploring. She has kibble and I tried to give her some skinned, cut up blueberries she licked them and sniffed that's it. I'm so worried she's gonna be dehydrated or starve. Please help


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

To me it sounds like she just needs a little more time to adjust.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep, nothing to worry about just yet. Nico didn't eat for about a week after we brought her home. Just keep offering her different things until you find something she likes. Hedgies are picky. If you're worried she might be dehydrated you can get an eye dropper and see if you can get her to drink that way. Live mealworms are what got Nico to start eating. I think she finally figured out that she was hungry after she ate them.


----------



## klb12996 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks so much! I was so worried!


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep! Anytime! :grin:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If she doesn't start eating after a couple of days you might want to consider syringe feeding. Fatty Liver disease can set in after a few days of not eating and its very hard to treat.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't let her go a week. Hedgehogs (like cats) can be in danger of liver problems if they go for more than a day or two without eating. Doesn't happen every time, but it does happen, and it's not usually safe to let them go longer.

Count, weigh, or measure the kibble in her bowl, then do so again in the morning. Sometimes they might be eating, but not much. Try scattering some kibble in bed with her too, sometimes they'll eat in privacy even if they don't want to come out to eat.

Don't offer any new treats for now. She needs a couple weeks to settle in and get used to you and her new home before she starts getting any new treats. If the breeder has offered anything before & she's eaten it, then it would be fine. Otherwise, just encourage her to eat her kibble. If she doesn't, then you can read up on syringe-feeding & such to get at least something into her.


----------

